# Colonoscopy on Monday and TERRIFIED



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Well the day is finally almost here. So how bad is this prep anyway? I have to take two 1 and a half oz doses of Fleet PhosphaSoda. One at 4pm and 1 at 7pm on Sunday. I am so scared of having D and cramps all afternoon and all night long. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions? What should I mix it with ginger ale or apple juice? Does the Dr. come in after the test and tell you what he found and prescribe something or do I have to wait another week or so. I am sooo sick of waiting! I know this is a weird qustion but if you keep drinking through the prep will you keep pooping? In other words how does liquid come out, as pee or as D?


----------



## nmichalowske (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi,The prep really isn't as bad as it may seem. Yes you will be in the bathroom all afternoon for sure, but if you modify your diet the day before the prep it shouldn't be too bad (don't eat too much fiber the day before). I think my doc actually gave me a diet recommendation for the week before.I always mix it with Gatorade (lemon-lime) only cause apple juice will just make you go to the bathroom more. I usually don't even mix it, and this may sound gross, but I just use the Gatorade like a chaser - slam the Phosphosoda then chase with the Gatorade to get rid of the nasty taste.I've actually had both the doc come in after the procedure or had an appt following the procedure (but that was at Mayo). Make sure somebody else is there with you to get the info, cause I know at least for me I am so loopy from the sedative I can't remember anything they say to me!I've got mine on the 22nd so I know it's easy to be anxious but it's only a day and it will be done with, and it won't seem as bad once it is over trust me!Nikki


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi there. Please don't worry-that's the worst part about the test-the anticipation-especially the first time you're having it done! Believe me, I know-had my first one in August and was crying every time I thought about it-I'm such a baby! BUT, it's truly not bad! I had to do the same prep as you-but please, do NOT drink this without mixing it!!!! I, as many told me they preferred, mixed it with ginger ale. I'm really bad with things that taste bad-can't just chug it down-this made it at least bareable. You don't get cramps like you would if you had the diarrhea. You just get the urge to go. It will hit you about an hour after taking the first drink and you will continue to go until you're cleaned out. I wasn't up all night like some may tell you. I went to bed around 11 and tried to sleep(hard due to the anticipation). Then you'll get up and you'll be put out with the sedative (I didn't even feel drowsy beforehand-I was just out-it was amazing how fast those drugs worked!) And, you'll wake up feeling fine-I was given an anti-nausea drug along with the sedative so I didn't wake up feeling sick. Ask for that-most dr's give that to you anyway. You'll go home and wonder why you made yourself worry so much and you'll feel so relieved! I was so wound after the procedure-didn't even need to nap. Good luck and let me know how you do-feel free to email me with any last minute questions. By the way, what are you having the test for? I had mine to dx colitis. As it turned out, I only had a small amount of inflammation in my rectum so it was diagnosed with uclerative proctits rather than ulcerative colitis.


----------



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for your replies! I just got back from the colonoscopy. I was awake the whole time, they couldn't knock me out cause I was so anxious. Turns out I do have Crohn's or Colitis. I won't know until the pathology comes back. I am so depresed.


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

Try not to be depressed. I too have been recently diagnosed; through a CT Scan and Small Bowel test. I was horrified; even though I suspected Chrons months beforehand; because of the symptoms I was having. Easier said than done I know; but this a great support group; and hopefully with a good GI; it wont be so bad for you. Keep us posted; and good luck.


----------

